# Форум 1С > Общие вопросы по 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 8.0, 8.1, 8.2, 8.3 >  Обновление конфигурации

## ВасяПетров

Добрый день. Подскажите как лучше сделать:
- Есть измененная конфигурация 2.3 например
- Есть файл обновления до этой версии 2.3
- Как обновить (сравнить, объединить) измененную конфируцию с оригиналом?

_Добавлено через 15 часов 51 минуту 46 секунд_
Я сейчас работаю с измененной конфигурацией - у нее номер например 2.3 - как узнать, что в ней изменено относительно оригинала с номером 2.3.? какие для этого файлы нужны? Достаточно ли только файла обновления 2.3?

----------


## base_1c

Необходимо сравнить изменённую конфигу с оригиналом, чтобы узнать что было изменено напр. 2.3 измененная и 2.3 оригинал, файла обновления для этого недостаточно.

----------


## Zveric

Необходимо поставить полный релиз.
А далее сравнить, и объединить основную конфигурацию с конфигурацией поставщика

----------


## Светялчок

Камин. Расчет з/п версия 3.0. Подскажите, можно ли обновлять сразу с 43.1 на 44.1, а потом на 45.1 или нужно все между ними тоже накатывать? Спасибо.

----------


## Nata333

Здравствуйте ! В каких случаях конфигуратор 1с  не видит обновление , хотя должен видеть по определению ?

----------

